# Rock Shox Poploc Motion Control Upgrade Kit



## Neogate (25. Februar 2007)

*Rock Shox Poploc Motion Control Upgrade Kit fÃ¼r Pike, Reba, Recon, Revelation.*

Wer bisher ohne PopLoc unterwegs war, kann mit dem zum Verkauf stehenden Kit seine Pike, Reba, Recon oder Revelation vom Lenker aus adjustieren.

*Das angebotene Set umfasst:*
Motion Control DÃ¤mpfer Kartusche, PopLoc Adjust Hebel und Zug.
Die Kartusche stammt aus einer montierten, unbenutzten neuen Reba 2006 (vorfÃ¼hrer).

Hier der Link zu Aution ab 1â¬ Euro


----------

